# Booking for Driving Licence VIC



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

While attempting to book online with Victoria Roads there are two options - learner permit test and probationary licence test. Can any one suggest which option to choose. I am holder of Indian LMV licence. I believe we can drive for first 3 months of arrival. 

Regards,
dp


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think in Melbourne it is 6 months and not 3 months. i checked with a friend who is in Melbourne right now driving on his Indian License.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> i think in Melbourne it is 6 months and not 3 months. i checked with a friend who is in Melbourne right now driving on his Indian License.


I was browsing thru this Vic Roads website and downloaded the practice test - DriveIQ. Quiet interesting similar to playing a 3D Video game. All we need for those questions is common sense. Driving in messy traffic on Indian roads that we are used to it seems to be very easy to get thru the tests. But the procedure is still not clear whether we need to again go for a learner's licence.:confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no they are very particular about the practicals. all those I have spoken to failed the first time.. some i know took teh test thrice. not happening i know. and i thought i have perfected my driving, been on delhi roads since 19 years..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i have asked my friend in melbourne, will tell u once he replies.

cheers . let me know if u want any other info, will pass it on


----------



## JohnAustralia (Mar 17, 2011)

Why does somebody have to go through a driving test if they already have a driving lisence of another country?

Does that meen that when I get to Australia, the first thing I have to do is hurry up and get the paper work ready for an Australian Driving Licence?? 

3 months goes very quick, what about an international driving licence from France? is that only for 3 months aswell?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

JohnAustralia said:


> Why does somebody have to go through a driving test if they already have a driving lisence of another country?
> 
> Does that meen that when I get to Australia, the first thing I have to do is hurry up and get the paper work ready for an Australian Driving Licence??
> 
> 3 months goes very quick, what about an international driving licence from France? is that only for 3 months aswell?


It depends on the country that you are moving from. We didn't have to take a test when we moved from the UK. 
The website about licences for Victoria:
Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads

France is a recognised country and so you wouldn't have to the test although you still need an appointment to change over your licence. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## JohnAustralia (Mar 17, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> It depends on the country that you are moving from. We didn't have to take a test when we moved from the UK.
> The website about licences for Victoria:
> Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information.

I am glad to know that I can get an Aussie driving licence easyer than in France!
On the Victoria Roads web site it even says I can change it free of charge. And they dont keep your foreign driving licence.

Regards,
John.


----------



## MaddyS (Jun 24, 2010)

in 2007 i was here on a 457 and i could drive (technically) till my visa expires...now am on my PR.. i was allowed to drive here for 6 months from the time of arrival.. since i got my victorian license recently, i thought i'll share some of my experiences...

for people who have overseas licenses from a non-recognised countries, we need to give three tests..first is a road rules computer based test (learner permit test), then next is the hazard perception test (computer based video game style) and the third is the drive test...the order for giving the test is important....u wont be allowed to give the drive test without giving the first two..

road rules and hazrad perception tests are fairly easy to pass and u can get appointments for giving these tests fairly quickly..but for the drive test, u would need to have a good understanding of how to drive in victoria and passing it is difficult (somehow, people who go with an instructor tend to pass quickly than who go alone)...

the drive test will be nearly 40 mins long and divided into 2 parts...u will be asked to go to continue to part 2 only if you pass part 1...part 1 is usually 10 mins...from my experience, its easier to pass the test in the city (despite the traffic) than in the suburbs...as in the city, you dont have roads with all the different speed limits...traffic will be high and everyone will be driving slowly..anyways, it could be just me...


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

MaddyS said:


> in 2007 i was here on a 457 and i could drive (technically) till my visa expires...now am on my PR.. i was allowed to drive here for 6 months from the time of arrival.. since i got my victorian license recently, i thought i'll share some of my experiences...
> 
> for people who have overseas licenses from a non-recognised countries, we need to give three tests..first is a road rules computer based test (learner permit test), then next is the hazard perception test (computer based video game style) and the third is the drive test...the order for giving the test is important....u wont be allowed to give the drive test without giving the first two..
> 
> ...


Thanks Maddy. That helps a lot.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi devi

below is my friend's reply

>>>>>>If he has an overseas driving license and is an experienced driver he can drive for 6 months after coming here and then directly attempt the full license test. But before the driving test he needs to clear 2 computerized tests i.e. road knowledge and hazard perception test. No need to go for Learner & probationary license

If he has a license but is not a confident even after driving for initial 6 months then he can take a learner's license like my wife did and practice driving and then directly go for the full license test.

Also u can read these pdf docs which are helpful...... 
Road to solo driving : VicRoads. 

which neither of us read....

Hope dis helps...


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hi devi
> 
> below is my friend's reply
> 
> ...



Great! Thanks Anj. Very helpful. This means the initial 6 months would be more or less a practice for us on Victoria roads with out being a learner actually.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*learners driving license*

hi Maddy 

noted your points that we can drive on indian license for max 6 months and then the three tests 

my query is can we apply for learners license and do the 120 hours course even if we have the indian driving license rightaway on landing oz and thus ensure we do complete the tests and pass withn the 6 months period we have. 

thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can take a short term test. the 120 hours have to be with someone who holds a valid license already i think, not sure how it works here.
my friends told me take lessons, i think 3-4 of them, costs 120-200$ in all. yet have to find out but driving here is not difficult, you just have to respect others and follow rules, i know it is not easy for Indians as no one really follows rules there but we are learning


----------



## MaddyS (Jun 24, 2010)

ozthedream said:


> hi Maddy
> 
> noted your points that we can drive on indian license for max 6 months and then the three tests
> 
> ...


120 hrs is not needed if you are above a certain age...25 yrs i think .. you can get that confirmed in vicroads website if you are coming to melbourne..
you can do the 3 tests as soon as you land here..


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

You dont need to have 120 logged hours if you are above 21.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

My brother had forgotten his driving licence in UK and was driving one of my uncle car for 4 months and was never asked for his licence. That’s shows how lucky he was


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

are the rules different each state?
i checked the department of transport WA website and to obtain a WA driver's license, you have to go to different stages:
1. Theory Test to get your learner's permit and an L sticker sticks on your windscreen.
2. Practical Test which is for 40 minutes and you still hold a learner's permit with same restriction, you may drive except King's Park (no clue what the road's like)
3. Log Book experience in which after you pass the practical shall b given to you and is basically required to complete 25 hours driving experience signed by an instructor. This has to be completed within 6 months. They may also encourage 120 hours but that's too much.
4. Hazard perception test - like flight simulator.
5. Provisional License - after the hazard perception you may drive unaccompanied on all western australian roads with a P plate which as 2 conditions - for the first 6 months you have to display a P plate on red meaning you can't drive between 12 to 5AM of course with the exception of work related issues and after that a green P that will allow you to drive freely and that has to stay for 2 years. Upon completion of provisional period they will issue your full license..

whew..very dodgy and bendy, i must admit i have to go through all these stages when my time comes, would opt for public transport maybe,more economical and less hassle..


----------



## viv_shr (May 12, 2015)

MaddyS said:


> in 2007 i was here on a 457 and i could drive (technically) till my visa expires...now am on my PR.. i was allowed to drive here for 6 months from the time of arrival.. since i got my victorian license recently, i thought i'll share some of my experiences...
> 
> for people who have overseas licenses from a non-recognised countries, we need to give three tests..first is a road rules computer based test (learner permit test), then next is the hazard perception test (computer based video game style) and the third is the drive test...the order for giving the test is important....u wont be allowed to give the drive test without giving the first two..
> 
> ...


I have a question about driving on my Indian car license in Victoria. I got my PR in Aug 2012 and made my first entry in Oct 2012, but I stayed here only for 10 days and returned back to India.
I re-entered Australia in March 2015 and since then I am here, I wanted to know if I can still drive here on my Indian licence( issued 8 years back and still valid), till I get my Victoria license.
When I enquired at Vicroads, I was told that I can drive for six months from my first entry date , but since I have still not spent six months in Australia since my first entry - Can I still drive on India license.

If someone can guide me on this, it will be a big help.

Thanks,
viv_shr


----------

